# Google- Antidepressant and placebo are equally effective in child pain relief - EurekAlert (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Antidepressant and placebo are equally effective in child pain relief**EurekAlert (press release)*While several trials have demonstrated a beneficial effect of antidepressants, including amitriptyline, for the treatment of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

